# Please don't all rush at once!



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

This one just arrived, and wouldn't fool a five year old! :roll:

I wonder if anyone ever does fall for these so-obvious scams?

I am a sick woman who had decided to donate what I have to the Charities. I am 49 years old and was diagnosed for cancer about two years ago, immediately after the death of my husband. I have been touched to donate from what I have inherited from my late husband for a good cause rather than allow his relatives to use it in vain.As I lay on my sick bed, I want you to help me in carrying out my last wish on earth which will be very profitable to you. I want to WILL a total sum of $5.6million USD to you which I want you to distribute part of it to any charity home for me, you will be entitled to 20% of the total deposit while you donate the remaining part to charity, please for more information contact me.

Regards,
Mrs. Binti Kassim


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

If I had a pound for every one of those scams that have appeared on my computer I would be very rich.. I have won the Microword promotions, the Spanish lottery, and like your one, loads of people want to give me money.


Bob


----------



## justlooking (Jun 5, 2008)

You have too wonder if these actually ever work , can there be people that gullible in the world.

Is it just spam or a genuine attempt to commit fraud or whatever it is


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

It is a fraud, as at some point you will be asked for some money to release the " funds " and to bribe the customs to look the other way etc. There was or is an organisation I think called Scambusters and they actually got the fraudsters to pay some money to them. Very clever stuff. If you can find the Scambusters it makes entertaining reading.

Bob


----------



## ICDSUN (Oct 10, 2006)

justlooking said:


> You have too wonder if these actually ever work , can there be people that gullible in the world.
> 
> Is it just spam or a genuine attempt to commit fraud or whatever it is


Unfortunately man's greed will supply many victims and continue to give these people a handsome living, these high value ones are less likely but the lower value ones rein in quite a few people, who out of embarrassment will not come forward to report, that is what the scammers rely on to continue the scam

Chris


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

justlooking said:


> You have too wonder if these actually ever work , can there be people that gullible in the world.
> 
> Is it just spam or a genuine attempt to commit fraud or whatever it is


Watching the TV last night on Scams and crooks several people had fallen for similar scams. One gullible woman sent in total £60,000 to a man she had never met. We knew a friends ex wife signed over half her house to a Maltese con man.

They are about and these con artists feed off them.

Ray.


----------

